# Toy Run Time



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, calling all 2coolers. It's time to start making preparations for the 2011 Toy Run, scheduled to take place Saturday December 3, 2011.

The attached Santa artwork / flyer was the winning submission, but the 2cool artist wanted to remain anonymous and donated the artwork prize money back to the Toy Run. The flyer covers most of the details of the trip but here are some highlights:


this is our 9th consecutive year to donate and deliver toys to hundreds of at-risk kids in the 7-county area around POC 
the trip will include a 5-card poker run game with the winner claiming 50% of the pot and the balance going to buy more toys for the kids
we will stop for lunch at Matagorda Harbor
we will have a catered dinner in POC Saturday night, at Clark's Inn, with a BYOB after-party
free breakfast provided Sunday morning prior to our return trip
 Last year, even in a down economic climate, we had 25 boats and over 120 people participate, delivering a record amount of toys. The local folks in POC continue to treat us like rock stars and we always have a blast participating in the POC lighted boat parade after we drop off the toys.

Now is the time to start planning on joining us or at least donating toys even if you can't take the trip down. We encourage both individual and company sponsored support, and as in past years, the Toy Run organizers will be happy to assist you in any way possible to spread the message and help collect toys. Can we count on your support again this year? And Mont, can you make this a sticky? Thanks.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Thank you so much Bill. In the past few years you, Marci and Jonathan have been a true friend to the children by providing so much help.

Ladies and gentlemen of 2cool I want to applaud the generous display of care you have provided over the years. There is no way I can count all of the children you helped. You have given a new start to kids who were sure that grown-ups were only for giving them pain and suffering. You have provided gifts to children who never in their young lives received one. You have shown families in dire need that there are people out there who will care for them and their children as if they were family. You have done so much.

Now I am personally asking you for more. I know times are hard. I know that many are in tough positions and have little to enjoy for their own families. All I can say is that if you need for your kids please tell us and we will make it happen. If you have a little extra then please help us help others. Your participation in the Toy Run or your kind donations of toys or money means we can do so much. I just wish all the kids we have helped could tell you what it means but we never, ever will know who we help. That is part of the deal. No media, no cool pictures or videos of kids getting toys like with all the other toy runs or toy drives. No advertising asking you to buy something because we are so great we help kids. Just real, honest giving from the heart.

This toy run is a way to enjoy the holiday spirit but it is so much more. It is a way to do something that you know is right, pure and free of any expectation of any return. It is giving in its greatest form.

Please help us help the kids.

Jerry & Neveen Karnes


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*This Is What It's All About*

Here are just a few photos from last year. More to come.


----------



## superslick (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there a sign up list or do we just show up?


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Can't wait. Conviced a buddy of mine from Tiki to run his boat this year with us too. Im going to see if I can get some of the brokers in our office to donate some toys. Just wondering because I know they will ask, is there a donation reciept or something they can get for tax purposes?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Donation forms will be available for those requiring such. We will start a sign-up list around the end of the month.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Answers To Toy Run Questions*

Superslick - yes, anyone interested in joining us should pm me with their contact information, including email address and cell phone, and I will put you on a list and will email you with any updates, trip details, etc. as we get closer to the trip date. We will post updates here, on 2cool, as well but email is more efficient.

Myprozac - Hi Jeff, glad to hear you'll be joining us again. Yes, I will email a donation form to all who need them. Just pm me your email address.

Here's a few more photo's from last year. I don't know who had the most toys, but both Joey and Jason had to be in the top 2 -3 boats. Of course Team Marsh took "Best Overall" in the parade, for the second year in a row. . .


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Can't wait! It's gonna be a good time again!


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

we are going to be there one way or another, rooms already booked. In the process of repowering looks like we will be ready just in time


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Jerry,

Are you doing another auction to raise money? I might be able to get few things together like my bro and I did last year.

Joe


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We probably will not do another auction Joe. We ask instead that any help comes in the form of donations of toys or money.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Susie & I plan on being there this year. See ya there


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Additional Places To Stay In POC*

The Inn at Clarks is our "official" gathering place and a great place to stay but Pirate's Cove is another great alternative, with boat slips. Their number is 361-920-2005, ask for Brenda, also tell her you are in the Toy Run and she will work to get you a room for one night instead of the normal 3 day minimum.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Outstanding*



Savage Rods said:


> Susie & I plan on being there this year. See ya there


Don that's great news. We're looking forward to seeing you and Susie.


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Plan on making my first toy run this year. How long does it take normally to get to POC from Freeport ?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Wuts a number for a second place to stay? Called Clarks 10/5ish and they are completely full.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

TCU101: we usually take around 5 hours including the stop for lunch in Matagorda.

Hog: Pirates Cove at 361-920-2005


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

The boat went in the shop yesterday to get some new motors. We will be ready to run soon!

Has the burn ban been lifted in POC yet....


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Weather Or Knott said:


> Has the burn ban been lifted in POC yet....


Might have to leave the FW at home this year. sad2sm
http://www.calhouncotx.org/


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Freeport Lodging*

Does anyone know of a place in Freeport or Surfside that you can park your boat overnight and a hotel at least walking distatance from the boat dock? Im planning in coming by water Friday and staying the night. I dont have a large enough cabin to spend night in boat. Any info would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*More Places To Stay in POC*

The Inn at Clarks is now full but there are other places to stay. In addition to Pirates Cove (phone # listed in earlier post) here are some other options. Clarks always has extra boat slips and we do have local ground transportation arranged in case you need to park your boat at Clarks and then get motored over to your room somewhere else:

Sand Dollar Motel: 361-983-2342
Close to Clark's but no slips.

Lodge of Port O'Connor: 361-983-2475
No slips.

Poco Loco Lodge: 361-983-0300
No slips.

Tigrett Real Estate: 361-983-2671
Condos for rent and many have their own slip or slings.

Port O'Connor Rentals: 361-983-4371
Condos for rent and many have their own slips.


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

Are there any marinas down there that rent slips with power?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Yes, call the Fishing Center or Froggies Bait and they can advise how to get a slip with power.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Toy Run Boat / Captain Count*

So far we've had 15 boats / captains confirm that they will be joining us for the 2011 Toy Run trip down to Port O'Connor on December 3. They are:

Slightly Dangerous 
Cat-O-Lies
Buzzard Bill
tcu101
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster
myprozac
Izforeel
wireman
Trucc2
Weather or Knott
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control

There are still quite a few 2cool captains out there who have gone with us in the past or who have indicated they might go with us this year, including:

Hog
Rambunctious
At Last
Hotrod
Team Just One More
Squid Marks
Trippin
KatyL
Empty Pockets
Miss Shelby
TexasCoastalFish
Crawfishking
Just Add Salt
Texas Topaz
Gas Can
Blue Fury
Bobbyoshay
Mstrelectricman
Capt Billy
PoonChaser
Lordbater
OntheEdge
Big Easy
RealNaughty

I apologize if I've left your name off of either of these lists. If you want to join us please send me your contact info via pm, or email me at [email protected] so I can keep you updated on the details of our trip. I will be sending out donation forms and captain's info sheets via email as well as posting up on this thread. If you can't go, but still want to donate toys please post up here, or contact me via pm, my email address or call me at 713-416-1082.

Captain Bill Bahr


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Trucc2 and Weather or Knott are on the same boat


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Thought so but wasn't sure. Thanks.


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

*toy run*

At Last will be there. On board will be Gas Can (Scott), his 14 year old twin boys, probably one or two of their pals and Mr. and Mrs. Shredded Evidence (Greg and Laurel)


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Gas Can Joins The Team - Again*

Gas Can, that's great news. Glad to see you're bringing the kids and Mr./Mrs. Shredded Evidence too. The Toy Run is a "kid friendly" environment and we encourage other captains to bring their families and friends as well.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Excellent*

As always - great to have you back.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Updated Boat/Captain Headcount 10-15-2011*

As of 10-15-2011 we are up to 16 boats / captains who have confirmed that they will be joining us for the 2011 Toy Run trip down to Port O'Connor on December 3. They are:

Slightly Dangerous 
Cat-O-Lies
Buzzard Bill
tcu101
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster
myprozac
Izforeel
wireman
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control
Gas Can (including Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater

There are still quite a few 2cool captains out there who have gone with us in the past or who have indicated they might go with us this year, including:

Hog
Rambunctious
At Last
Hotrod
Team Just One More
Squid Marks
Trippin
KatyL
Empty Pockets
Miss Shelby
TexasCoastalFish
Crawfishking
Just Add Salt
Texas Topaz
Blue Fury
Bobbyoshay
Mstrelectricman
Capt Billy
PoonChaser
OntheEdge
Big Easy
RealNaughty

I apologize if I've left your name off of either of these lists. If you want to join us please send me your contact info via pm, or email me at [email protected] so I can keep you updated on the details of our trip. I will be sending out donation forms and captain's info sheets via email as well as posting up on this thread. If you can't go, but still want to donate toys please post up here, or contact me via pm, my email address or call me at 713-416-1082.

Captain Bill Bahr


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Buzzard Bill, looks like its going to be 6 in my boat for this years toy run. Also, I have two rooms rented for the run but only one boat so someone could use my other slip to tie up at Clarks.
Also, I read on her about someone looking for overnight parking with hotels in walking distance of the marina. Surfside Marina has overnight transitant parking and there are a couple of hotels within walking distance of the marina.
Looking forward for the run, already started packing the toys and getting ready for one great weekend. Sorry, Teddy Bear will not be with us this year.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*More Is Better*

Mr_Clean / Dave - glad to know we've got you on the team again this year. Anyone that needs a boat slip needs to pm Mr_Clean to make arrangements to use his slip at Clarks.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*More Captains Join Toy Run*

Whahooo :bounce: . . .as of 10-17-2011 we are up to 17 boats / captains who have confirmed that they will be joining us for the 2011 Toy Run trip down to Port O'Connor on December 3. They are:

Slightly Dangerous 
Cat-O-Lies
Buzzard Bill
tcu101
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Izforeel
wireman
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
Empty Pockets

There are still quite a few 2cool captains out there who have gone with us in the past or who have indicated they might go with us this year. We need to hear from you :cop:

Hog (Jimmy don't make me un-friend you on facebook)
Rambunctious (Terry, your boat runs great so please sign up)
At Last
Hotrod (Joey, I know Rebecca wants you to do this) 
Team Just One More (Jason, I'll tow you and Wendy if you break down)
Squid Marks
Trippin (Wally, you'll probably win something in the parade this year)
KatyL
Miss Shelby
TexasCoastalFish
Crawfishking
Just Add Salt
Texas Topaz
Blue Fury
Bobbyoshay
Mstrelectricman
Capt Billy
PoonChaser
OntheEdge
Big Easy
RealNaughty

I apologize if I've left your name off of either of these lists. If you want to join us please send me your contact info via pm, or email me at [email protected] so I can keep you updated on the details of our trip. I will be sending out donation forms and captain's info sheets via email as well as posting up on this thread. If you can't go, but still want to donate toys please post up here, or contact me via pm, my email address or call me at 713-416-1082.

Captain Bill Bahr


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Where is Captfry?


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

Trippin will be there with toys and beads to throw. Have had a blast in the past runs, can't wait.


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

Just curious, has any one talked to the people in the Port A. area about meeting us in Port O'conner?


----------



## suelte (Oct 31, 2008)

i'll be doing the run this year, looking forward to it


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Port A*



TRIPP'N said:


> Just curious, has any one talked to the people in the Port A. area about meeting us in Port O'conner?


We have tried every year (unsuccessfully) to get a group to travel north out of Port A for this event. All we really need is someone down there to be a leader and help us get the word out. Are you game?


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> We have tried every year (unsuccessfully) to get a group to travel north out of Port A for this event. All we really need is someone down there to be a leader and help us get the word out. Are you game?


Sorry Jerry, I'm out of Santa Fe, I run with ya'll. But I have a buddy down there and I'll get a hold of him and see if he can do something. Also I appreciate everything ya'll do to put this thing on, I know it's a lot of work. LOOKING FORWARD TO IT!
WALLY


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

We are up now up to 19 boats / captains who have confirmed that they will be joining us for the 2011 Toy Run trip down to Port O'Connor on December 3 :cheers: They are:

Slightly Dangerous 
Cat-O-Lies
Buzzard Bill
tcu101 
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Izforeel
wireman
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control 
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
Empty Pockets
Tripp'n
Suelte

I invite the rest of you 2cool captains out there who have gone with us in the past, and those who have indicated they might go with us this year - to let us know if you can join us. :cop:

Hog (Jimmy don't make me un-friend you on facebook)
Rambunctious (Terry, your boat runs great so please sign up)
At Last
Hotrod (Joey, I know Rebecca wants you to do this) 
Team Just One More (Jason, I'll tow you and Wendy if you break down)
Squid Marks
KatyL
Miss Shelby
TexasCoastalFish
Crawfishking
Just Add Salt
Texas Topaz
Blue Fury
Bobbyoshay
Mstrelectricman
Capt Billy
PoonChaser
OntheEdge
Big Easy
RealNaughty

I apologize if I've left your name off of either of these lists. If you want to join us please send me your contact info via pm, or email me at [email protected] so I can keep you updated on the details of our trip. I will be sending out donation forms and captain's info sheets via email as well as posting up on this thread. If you can't go, but still want to donate toys please post up here, or contact me via pm, my email address or call me at 713-416-1082.

Captain Bill Bahr


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*20 Boats Confirmed*

With the addition of Vitamin Sea we are up now up to 20 boats / captains who have confirmed that they will be joining us for the 2011 Toy Run trip down to Port O'Connor on December 3 :cheers: They are:

Slightly Dangerous 
Cat-O-Lies
Buzzard Bill
tcu101 
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Izforeel
wireman
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control 
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
Empty Pockets
Tripp'n
Suelte 
Vitamin Sea

I invite the rest of you 2cool captains out there who have gone with us in the past, and those who have indicated they might go with us this year - to let us know if you can join us. :cop:

Hog (Jimmy don't make me un-friend you on facebook)
Rambunctious (Terry, your boat runs great so please sign up)
At Last
Hotrod (Joey, I know Rebecca wants you to do this) 
Team Just One More (Jason, I'll tow you and Wendy if you break down)
Squid Marks
KatyL
Miss Shelby
TexasCoastalFish
Crawfishking
Just Add Salt
Texas Topaz
Blue Fury
Bobbyoshay
Mstrelectricman
Capt Billy
PoonChaser
OntheEdge
Big Easy
RealNaughty

I apologize if I've left your name off of either of these lists. If you want to join us please send me your contact info via pm, or email me at [email protected] so I can keep you updated on the details of our trip. I will be sending out donation forms and captain's info sheets via email as well as posting up on this thread. If you can't go, but still want to donate toys please post up here, or contact me via pm, my email address or call me at 713-416-1082.

Captain Bill Bahr


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Boat / Captain Headcount Now 22*

With the addition of Rambunctious and Mark W. we are up now up to 22 boats / captains who have confirmed that they will be joining us for the 2011 Toy Run trip down to Port O'Connor on December 3 :cheers: They include:

Slightly Dangerous 
Cat-O-Lies
Buzzard Bill
tcu101 
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Izforeel
wireman
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control 
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
 Empty Pockets
 Tripp'n
Suelte
 Vitamin Sea
Rambunctious
Mark W. (friend of myprozac)

I invite the rest of you 2cool captains out there who have gone with us in the past, and those who have indicated they might go with us this year - to let us know if you can join us. :cop:

Hog (Jimmy don't make me un-friend you on facebook)
At Last
Hotrod (Joey, I know Rebecca wants you to do this) 
Team Just One More (Jason, I'll tow you and Wendy if you break down)
Squid Marks
KatyL
Miss Shelby
TexasCoastalFish
Crawfishking
Just Add Salt
Texas Topaz
Blue Fury
Bobbyoshay
Mstrelectricman
Capt Billy
PoonChaser
OntheEdge
Big Easy
RealNaughty

I apologize if I've left your name off of either of these lists. If you want to join us please send me your contact info via pm, or email me at [email protected] so I can keep you updated on the details of our trip. I will be sending out donation forms and captain's info sheets via email as well as posting up on this thread. If you can't go, but still want to donate toys please post up here, or contact me via pm, my email address or call me at 713-416-1082.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Hotrod if you are nervous about crossing Matagorda Bay in your cat ill run in front of you to break the waves.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

We are still missing Captfry (just one more)


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Mark W and Suelte are on the same boat. Keep it under Suelte


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

We were just talking about this... We will be there again this year.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Headcount Update*

We had a few adjustments to our boats/captains but are still at 22 boats / captains who have confirmed that they will be joining us for the 2011 Toy Run trip down to Port O'Connor on December 3. They include:

Slightly Dangerous 
Cat-O-Lies
Buzzard Bill
tcu101 
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Izforeel
wireman
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control 
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
 Empty Pockets
 Tripp'n
Suelte (and Mark W.)
 Vitamin Sea
Rambunctious
PoonChaser

I invite the rest of you 2cool captains out there who have gone with us in the past, and those who have indicated they might go with us this year - to let us know if you can join us. :cop:

Hog (Jimmy don't make me un-friend you on facebook)
At Last
Hotrod (Joey, I know Rebecca wants you to do this) 
Team Just One More (Jason, I'll tow you and Wendy if you break down)
Squid Marks
KatyL
Miss Shelby
TexasCoastalFish
Crawfishking
Just Add Salt
Texas Topaz
Blue Fury
Bobbyoshay
Mstrelectricman
Capt Billy
OntheEdge
Big Easy
RealNaughty

I apologize if I've left your name off of either of these lists. If you want to join us please send me your contact info via pm, or email me at [email protected] so I can keep you updated on the details of our trip. I will be sending out donation forms and captain's info sheets via email as well as posting up on this thread. If you can't go, but still want to donate toys please post up here, or contact me via pm, my email address or call me at 713-416-1082.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Team "Just One More", will be there with bells on!!! Room has been booked since the day Bill posted the date. Look forward to seeing old and new again this year. 

Merry Christmas!!!

Jason and Wendy


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*We Are Now Up To 23 Boats*

So glad to announce that Jason and Wendy (Team Just One More) confirmed they will be joining us - again. That puts us at 23 boats / captains, including:

Slightly Dangerous 
Cat-O-Lies
Buzzard Bill
tcu101 
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Izforeel
wireman
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control 
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
 Empty Pockets
 Tripp'n
Suelte (and Mark W.)
 Vitamin Sea
Rambunctious
PoonChaser
Team Just One More (Jason and Wendy)

I invite the rest of you 2cool captains out there who have gone with us in the past, and those who have indicated they might go with us this year - to let us know if you can join us. :cop:

Hog (Jimmy don't make me un-friend you on facebook)
At Last
Hotrod (Joey, I know Rebecca wants you to do this) 
Squid Marks
KatyL
Miss Shelby
TexasCoastalFish
Crawfishking
Just Add Salt
Texas Topaz
Blue Fury
Bobbyoshay
Mstrelectricman
Capt Billy
OntheEdge
Big Easy
RealNaughty

I apologize if I've left your name off of either of these lists. If you want to join us please send me your contact info via pm, or email me at [email protected] so I can keep you updated on the details of our trip. I will be sending out donation forms and captain's info sheets via email as well as posting up on this thread. If you can't go, but still want to donate toys please post up here, or contact me via pm, my email address or call me at 713-416-1082. Captain Bill Bahr


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*OK All You Big Boat Owners*

I know in past years some of you Toy Run captains who have 30' + long boats have had some challenges finding a slip / bulkhead that was easy to access at Clark's, Pirates, etc. Well this year's Toy Run won't have that problem as we have just been given permission by Walter and Rob Fondren to use the slips at Caracol, the development next door to Clark's Inn. Caracol's marina has recently hosted the Lone Star Shootout and the Poco Bueno tournament and has no problem accommodating the largest sport fishing vessels. They have slips with shore power and water and will let us use those as well. If you would like to use one of these slips, or simply tie up on their bulkhead please let me know as I will need to give them a list of names for security reasons. Thank you Caracol and the Fondren family.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*We Are Now Up To 24 Boats*

Rinker246 just confirmed they will be joining us, so that makes 24 boats / captains for the 2011 Toy Run. For those of you with bigger boats or those who are staying at locations without boat slips we now have the official OK to dock at the Caracol Marina, next to Clark's Inn. Caracol is a first class facility and now the home of both the Poco Bueno and Lone Star Shoot Out offshore tournaments. If you want to dock there just pm or call me so I can get your name on the list for their marina manager. No overnight slip fee will be charged unless you need power / water hookups, and then only a small fee.

Slightly Dangerous 
Cat-O-Lies
Buzzard Bill
tcu101 
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Izforeel
wireman
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control 
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
 Empty Pockets
 Tripp'n
Suelte (and Mark W.)
 Vitamin Sea
Rambunctious
PoonChaser
Team Just One More (Jason and Wendy)
Rinker246 (Bobby Allen)

I invite the rest of you 2cool captains out there who have gone with us in the past, and those who have indicated they might go with us this year - to let us know if you can join us. :cop:

Hog (Jimmy don't make me un-friend you on facebook)
At Last
Hotrod (Joey, I know Rebecca wants you to do this) 
Squid Marks
KatyL
Miss Shelby
TexasCoastalFish
Crawfishking
Just Add Salt
Texas Topaz
Blue Fury
Bobbyoshay
Mstrelectricman
Capt Billy
OntheEdge
Big Easy
RealNaughty

I apologize if I've left your name off of either of these lists. If you want to join us please send me your contact info via pm, or email me at [email protected] so I can keep you updated on the details of our trip. I will be sending out donation forms and captain's info sheets via email as well as posting up on this thread. If you can't go, but still want to donate toys please post up here, or contact me via pm, my email address or call me at 713-416-1082. Captain Bill Bahr


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*26 Boats Signed Up !!*

Two more captains, Billy Sciba and Bobby Schulin, just confirmed they will be joining us, so that makes 26 boats / captains for the 2011 Toy Run. For those of you with bigger boats or those who are staying at locations without boat slips we now have the official OK to dock at the Caracol Marina, next to Clark's Inn. Caracol is a first class facility and now the home of both the Poco Bueno and Lone Star Shoot Out offshore tournaments. If you want to dock there just pm or call me so I can get your name on the list for their marina manager. No overnight slip fee will be charged unless you need power / water hookups, and then only a small fee.

Slightly Dangerous 
Cat-O-Lies
Buzzard Bill
tcu101 
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Izforeel
wireman
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control 
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
 Empty Pockets
 Tripp'n
Suelte (and Mark W.)
 Vitamin Sea
Rambunctious
PoonChaser
Team Just One More (Jason and Wendy)
Rinker246 (Bobby Allen)
Billy Sciba
Bobby Schulin

I invite the rest of you 2cool captains out there who have gone with us in the past, and those who have indicated they might go with us this year - to let us know if you can join us. :cop:

Hog (Jimmy don't make me un-friend you on facebook)
At Last
Hotrod (Joey, I know Rebecca wants you to do this) 
Squid Marks
KatyL
Miss Shelby
TexasCoastalFish
Crawfishking
Just Add Salt
Texas Topaz
Blue Fury
Bobbyoshay
Mstrelectricman
Capt Billy
OntheEdge
Big Easy
RealNaughty

I apologize if I've left your name off of either of these lists. If you want to join us please send me your contact info via pm, or email me at [email protected] so I can keep you updated on the details of our trip. I will be sending out donation forms and captain's info sheets via email as well as posting up on this thread. If you can't go, but still want to donate toys please post up here, or contact me via pm, my email address or call me at 713-416-1082. Captain Bill Bahr


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just a little time-out between all the new capatains and boats joining us this year.

Ladies and gentlemen, I want to give you some idea just what it is you are doing on the Toy Run. It really has little to do with the actual event, the parade, the poker run, the great food or the fellowship. All of those things add a certain appeal to the run but, in the end, it is all about the children. For those of you new (and the long-timers) to the run please allow me to explain:

The children we are serving fit in many classes. We have kids who are living in a family environment where there is simply no money for any kind of Christmas. They are not abused or at-risk or treated badly. Their family just has no money. Many of us have been in that position. We maybe always found a way to get "something" for the kids but it was nothing like what we wanted to get. Maybe it was school clothes rather than toys. Maybe it was a new pair of shoes rather than toys. Maybe it was just a nice Christmas dinner. At any rate it was a time that the parents felt worse than the kids because they knew the children were not at fault for the shape they were in. Kids may not even remember but the parents sure do. Our toys have helped so many of these folks deliver a great Christmas to their kids. The Toy Run provided the toys while the Angel Tree people gave them clothes and shoes and warm jackets and holiday food.

Then we have another category of kids. These are the kids in orphanages and other living facilities. These kids are usually fairly well taken care of but they tend to be the hardest hit when the economy goes down and donations dry up. They have food and warm clothes and the true neccessities of life but toys are just not on the list of priorities for these children. We serve so many of these children you would be amazed. In fact this year we will be taking care of orphanages in 8 or 9 counties.

Then we have the real hard-core cases. I can't really tell you everything about these children and their life thus-far. Maybe the courts or the police could but ity is enough to say that not all animals in our society are walking on four legs. Most of these children are in at-risk centers, homes for abused children, youth centers and other facilities for kids who may never ever recover from the atrocities visited upon them. We see cases on the news now and again where a parent does something horrible to a child but the cases you never hear about are only because death was not a result. These children are the ones that make me weep. I have seen them. My line of work has placed me in a position to witness the evil that can befall children from their own parents. If I only helped one I would consider the work on the Toy Run a success. The fact that we are helping scores of kids in this position makes me know that I will never give up this crusade until I am no longer able to do it.

I thank you all from the very bottom of my heart and I hope that you will invite your friends and family to participate this year. We really do need your help and even the smallest gift is very important.

My hat is off to all of you.
Jerry


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*We're Now Up To 28 Boats !*

Two more captains, Scott Leidolf and Travis Pratt just confirmed they will be joining us, so that makes 28 boats / captains for the 2011 Toy Run. Wow, I really can't find the right words to thank each of you who've committed your time and resources to help out these kids.

I am working on a captains' info sheet that will have all the details / logistics for this year's Toy Run. If you need help with your toy solicitations or need a donor "thank you" form please pm me or email me at [email protected] and I'll make it happen. Thanks.

Slightly Dangerous 
Cat-O-Lies
Buzzard Bill
tcu101 
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Izforeel
wireman
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control 
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
 Empty Pockets
 Tripp'n
Suelte (and Mark W.)
 Vitamin Sea
Rambunctious
PoonChaser
Team Just One More (Jason and Wendy)
Rinker246 (Bobby Allen)
Billy Sciba
Bobby Schulin
Travis Pratt
Scott Leidolf


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

We are in again! there will be 5 of us in the SLAPSHOT, new boat this year no more Reel Nauti. 
Can't wait to see everyone there!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Toy Run Now At 30 Boats !!*

Three more captains, April Reeder, Cari Langston and Reel Nauti, just confirmed they will be joining us, so that makes 30 boats / captains for the 2011 Toy Run. Cari is president of the Lake Conroe Powerboat Club and she is also urging their members to sign up and one, Scott Leidolf, already has. Love those Baja go fast boats . . .

I am working on a captains' info sheet that will have all the details / logistics for this year's Toy Run. Some of you have asked about fireworks. There is a burn ban in effect at POC and we're checking to see if wireworks on the water will be allowed like last year - stay tuned for the answer. Also, if you're planning on tying up at Caracol please pm me so that I can make sure to get you the waiver you'll need. There is no charge to tie up, but they do need a signed waiver . . .

If you need help with your toy solicitations or need a donor "thank you" form please pm me or email me at [email protected] and I'll email them to you. Thanks.

Slightly Dangerous 
Cat-O-Lies
Buzzard Bill
tcu101 
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Wireman (formerly known as Izforeel)
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control 
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
 Empty Pockets
 Tripp'n
Suelte (and Mark W.)
 Vitamin Sea
Rambunctious
PoonChaser
Team Just One More (Jason and Wendy)
Rinker246 (Bobby Allen)
Billy Sciba
Bobby Schulin
Travis Pratt
Scott Leidolf
April Reeder
Cari Langston
Reel Nauti Offshore


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Lost One, Added One*

Got the bad news that Patrick (Cat-O-Lies) will, due to his work schedule, be unable to join us this year. Even though he has the smallest boat in our Toy Run fleet (pic below), his heart and soul have always been 150% into this toy run - we'll miss you Patrick. That said, we got another captain, SamJ, signed up today so we're still at 30 boats / captains for the 2011 Toy Run.

For you big Baja boat owners, we confirmed that The Fishing Center in POC does have 93 octane, so if you top off at Buckees before you launch at Bridge Bait & Tackle you should be ok.

Some of you have asked about fireworks. There is a burn ban in effect at POC and we're checking to see if wireworks on the water will be allowed like last year - stay tuned for the answer. Also, if you're planning on tying up at Caracol please pm me so that I can make sure to get you the waiver you'll need. There is no charge to tie up, but they do need a signed waiver . . .

If you need help with your toy solicitations or need a donor "thank you" form please pm me or email me at [email protected] and I'll email them to you. Thanks.

Slightly Dangerous 
Buzzard Bill
tcu101 
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Wireman (formerly known as Izforeel)
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control 
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
 Empty Pockets
 Tripp'n
Suelte (and Mark W.)
 Vitamin Sea
Rambunctious
PoonChaser
Team Just One More (Jason and Wendy)
Rinker246 (Bobby Allen)
Billy Sciba
Bobby Schulin
Travis Pratt
Scott Leidolf
April Reeder
Cari Langston
Reel Nauti Offshore
SamJ


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

That sucks Patrick. Can we send a blow up doll in your place? Work or Captain, your choice..

a


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Patrick, if you have toys and need to drop them off, let me know. Sorry, your not making the trip this year. You will be missed, for sure. 

"Just One More" will have a shot in your Honor!

Jason and Wendy


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

We'll (team marsh) take a shot or two aswell


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'll see yer 3 shots and raise you rum for a the whole trip patrick..

a


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, ok . Ill bring the bottle of Tequila


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*We Are Now Up To 31 Boats*

Just signed up another captain, Jim Bates, so we're up to 31 boats / captains for the 2011 Toy Run.

For you big Baja boat owners, we confirmed that The Fishing Center in POC does have 93 octane, so if you top off at Buckees before you launch at Bridge Bait & Tackle you should be ok.

Some of you have asked about fireworks. There is a burn ban in effect at POC and we're checking to see if wireworks on the water will be allowed like last year - stay tuned for the answer. Also, if you're planning on tying up at Caracol please pm me so that I can make sure to get you the waiver you'll need. There is no charge to tie up, but they do need a signed waiver . . .

If you need help with your toy solicitations or need a donor "thank you" form please pm me or email me at [email protected] and I'll email them to you. Thanks.

Slightly Dangerous 
Buzzard Bill
tcu101 
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Wireman (formerly known as Izforeel)
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control 
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
 Empty Pockets
 Tripp'n
Suelte (and Mark W.)
 Vitamin Sea
Rambunctious
PoonChaser
Team Just One More (Jason and Wendy)
Rinker246 (Bobby Allen)
Billy Sciba
Bobby Schulin
Travis Pratt
Scott Leidolf
April Reeder
Cari Langston
Reel Nauti Offshore
SamJ
Jim Bates


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Doesnt look like Im gonna make it this year Jerry and Bill. I have 2 rooms reserved at Clarks. I promised Hog one if he goes and the other is not spoken for.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Very sorry to hear this Hotrod. We will sorely miss you.

Please get with one of the elves if you can still provide some toys for the kids. See you next year.

Jerry


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

We ain't gonna make it either. Good luck and keep em off the sand bars.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm still in, as long as I can get off my lazy butt and take my spare off the trailer, put it in the truck and put the new tire on the boat (had a flat at the ramp last trip). Or I could just ride the spare down there..
Maybe I'll check the oil too..


a


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

andrew, while you are checking the oil will you make sure there is enough fire water to go around?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Andrew? Firewater?

What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Lordbater has been bringing us a bottle of liquor since our first trip.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Weather Or Knott said:


> andrew, while you are checking the oil will you make sure there is enough fire water to go around?


I'm glad you reminded me, I forgot, but there is enough time to fire up the ye ole stille...
any special requests?
a


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Andrew? Firewater?
> 
> What on earth are you talking about?


spare fuel..

a


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> We ain't gonna make it either. Good luck and keep em off the sand bars.


Maybe Capt. Billy should join us and give a 'group rate'.

A


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Make another batch Andy. I need some more Zippo lighter fluid.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Make another batch Andy. I need some more Zippo lighter fluid.


Could be dangerous, only slightly though. 
For the record, "I" don't make it, I'm not that talented, its a buddy.
I'll sea what I can do.

A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Have yall guys verified that there is no construction that will restrict access through the gates this year?

a


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Don't Think It Will Be A Problem*



lordbater said:


> Have yall guys verified that there is no construction that will restrict access through the gates this year?
> 
> a


There was some work going on at the Brazos but I believe it will be done by Dec 4th. I will check to make sure.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

buzzard bill said:


> There was some work going on at the Brazos but I believe it will be done by Dec 4th. I will check to make sure.


So it's possible it will interrupt our journey, and possibly the return? What's the offshore weather look like?

Good thing Pat's not going, he'd take that Cat through 40 footers just cuz he can...

Plan B?
a


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*It Won't Be A Problem*

I will be talking with the lock operators at both the Brazos and Matagorda locations, but I don't believe there will be a problem. They have to keep those points navigable to allow commercial barge traffic through.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

lordbater said:


> I'm glad you reminded me, I forgot, but there is enough time to fire up the ye ole stille...
> any special requests?
> a


Peacan flavored would be my first choice


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

_I'll see if I can get my man on it..

a
_


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Terry's Out - Tim's In*

Terry (Rambunctious) called me today to let us know he is still recuperating from a car accident and will not be going to POC - we wish him a speedy recovery. Tim Rodabaugh (aka Lock N Load) has however just stepped up and will be adding his 42' Yellowfin _'Contents May Vary'_ to our Toy Run team. Sweet boat and maybe our new flagship?? So, we're still at 31 boats / captains for the 2011 Toy Run. If Tom Roper brings his 40' / 1000hp Baja we will be having quite a few ponies running down the ditch this year!! :bounce:

Speaking of big Baja boat owners, we confirmed that The Fishing Center in POC does have 93 octane, so if you top off at Buckees before you launch at Bridge Bait & Tackle you should be ok. Also, if the ramp is not long enough for any of you to launch at Bridge Bait & Tackle, we are working with Surfside Marina, just across the ICW, to get them to drop you into the ICW with their huge forklift. Stay tuned for more info on that topic.

Ok, about fireworks - the burn ban in still in effect in POC and we've been told that if you don't have a permit from the Coasties you run the risk of being written a ticket for launching fireworks off your boat. I have the 19 pages of federal guberment permit paperwork, so if anyone needs it just pm or call me. :headknock

If you need help with your toy solicitations or need a donor "thank you" form please pm me or email me at [email protected] and I'll email them to you. Thanks.

Slightly Dangerous 
Buzzard Bill
tcu101 
kMaryP
Superslick
Mr_Clean
SV_DuckBuster 
myprozac
Wireman (formerly known as Izforeel)
Trucc2 and Weather or Knott 
Savage Rods
OCO Pressure Control 
Gas Can (and Shredded Evidence)
Lordbater
 Empty Pockets
 Tripp'n
Suelte (and Mark W.)
 Vitamin Sea
PoonChaser
Team Just One More (Jason and Wendy)
Rinker246 (Bobby Allen)
Billy Sciba
Bobby Schulin
Travis Pratt
Scott Leidolf
April Reeder
Cari Langston
Reel Nauti Offshore
SamJ
Jim Bates
Lock N Load


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

buzzard bill said:


> I will be talking with the lock operators at both the Brazos and Matagorda locations, but I don't believe there will be a problem. They have to keep those points navigable to allow commercial barge traffic through.


When you talk to the one at the brazos can you check to make sure they will be operational coming off the brazos. The bigger go fast on offshoreonly are planning on putting in at Freeport house muni ramp then coming back to bridge bait to park. Thanks


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

http://http://www.swg.usace.army.mil/Locks/BrazosLockStatus.asp

Info on brazos river locks.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*The Locks Should Be Open on Both Saturday and Sunday*

*Here is the official scoop on the current work being done at the locks on the Brazos River. I will call tomorrow to talk with the Lock Master to confirm that we will not have any problems.*

NAVIGATION INTERESTS GULF INTRACOASTAL WATERWAY BRAZOS RIVER FLOODGATES, TEXAS -EXTENSION/UPDATE- SITUATION: NAVIGATIONAL RESTRICTIONS K&K Industries Inc, Contractor will be working at the Brazos River Floodgates. This work will require closures of the Floodgates during the designated periods of work. Navigation closures of the Brazos River Floodgates will be in effect. TIME: 14 March 2011 thru 14 April 2011 14 May 2011 16 May 2011 thru 17 June 20 June 2011 thru 15 July 2011 18 July 2011 thru 19 August 2011 22 August 2011 thru 23 September 2011 26 September 2011 thru 28 October 2011 31 October 2011 to 28 November 2011, 7:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. Note: The current maintenance activities are likely to continue Monday through Friday, five days per week, until contract completion, estimated as February 2012. Gate closures will be likely during this period. Gate closures are not expected to be in effect during weekends and federal holidays. Additional Note: Width of the Brazos River Floodgates has been reduced to 74 .4 feet due to utilization of fender systems in Sector Gate recesses during the contract to rehabilitate the East and West Floodgates. Care should be taken to avoid damage by tows when entering or exiting the floodgates where the gates are removed and the fender systems are installed. Over-width tows in excess of 55 feet will only transit during daylight hours. Any information needed may be obtained by contacting the Lockmaster at the Brazos River Floodgates, Monday thru Friday from 0800 until 1500 each day at 979-233-1251. COOPERATION SOLICITED: Mariners should contact the Lock Master at (979) 233-1251 to confirm the closure time so as to minimize their delay. The Lock Master will be knowledgeable of the exact closure times 24 hrs in advance of closure. Mariners are urged to transit at their slowest safe speed to minimize wake and proceed with caution after passing arrangements have been made. DISTRICT ENGINEER CORPS OF ENGINEERS GALVESTON DISTRICT


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Weather Or Knott said:


> Peacan flavored would be my first choice


Sorry, just got word, not enough time for pecan, just regular stuff..

a


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.swg.usace.army.mil/Locks/BrazosLockStatus.asp

Correct link


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Thanks*



T-RAV said:


> http://www.swg.usace.army.mil/Locks/BrazosLockStatus.asp
> 
> Correct link


I appreciate the help T-RAV. I'll post up my conversation with the Lock Master sometime tomorrow.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*No Problems With The Brazos River Locks Construction*



buzzard bill said:


> I appreciate the help T-RAV. I'll post up my conversation with the Lock Master sometime tomorrow.


I just spoke with Chris, the Lockmaster at the Brazos River locks. He said they normally don't do any construction on the weekends and that there should be no delays in getting through the locks other than the normal barge traffic. He also said that even on weekdays, during construction, that recreational boaters / fishermen have never been delayed more than an hour. We're good to go.

ps - Chris wanted me to remind everyone to stay at idle speed when going through the locks and that you can reach the lockmaster on your VHF channel 13 if you've got any problems.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

idle speed is dependent on current, lol. sometimes you have to kick it to make headway.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

By the time you catch up to us it wont matter, its all the same after a few. lol

You know we are awlays at the end to help those in need. Until Matty, then its picture time so Wendy and I run them down.



lordbater said:


> Sorry, just got word, not enough time for pecan, just regular stuff..
> 
> a


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Captfry said:


> By the time you catch up to us it wont matter, its all the same after a few. lol
> 
> You know we are awlays at the end to help those in need. Until Matty, then its picture time so Wendy and I run them down.


Well, last year it wasn't even a 2cooler, or a toy runner that I helped, they wanted a run down the river to their condo, but I didn't want to spend an extra hour and even be later, so, they got the matty harbor.. they could easily get a tow from their, or even more easily a ride to their truck/trailer..

gotta help when you can, never know when the favor may be returned..

a


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*I Need Email Addresses*

OK all you Toy Run captains - the Toy Run is only 2 weeks away and if you have any questions or need assistance with anything, now is the time to let us know. From this point forward I will be emailing you information and updates so check your emails to make sure you have the latest information.

If you see your name on the list below it means I've got your email address and have just sent you two emails, one about a headcount for our bar-b-que dinner Saturday night and the other about registering for the lighted boat parade. Please read and respond to both as they are time sensitive. If you don't see your name on the list, please pm me your email address, or send it to my email address [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Saturday Night Dinner Information*

Most of you captains should have gotten this information in an earlier email from me but in case I don't have your email address here is our plan for dinner Saturday night, before the boat parade.

Our plan is to have a catered bar-b-que picnic dinner at Clark's Inn at 5:00pm Saturday to accommodate all those who want to participate in Saturday night's lighted boat The boat parade safety meeting is at 5:30pm at Clark's Inn and the parade itself starts at 6:30pm about 3 miles west of Clarks so those participating in the parade will want to be headed to the rally point by 6:00 - 6:15pm. Serving the meal at Clark's at 5:00pm just makes it easier on everybody who is hustling to decorate their boat. Like last year this will be an excellent meal with brisket, sausage, and lots of sides, water, tea, etc.  This dinner is for everyone, not just those participating in the parade. If you want to be part of this bar-b-que dinner I will need your help with a headcount of the number of adults and children so I can get our food order in with the catering company and send them a deposit check. I don't need any money right now, just a headcount. The price will be $8.00 / person and we will collect cash or checks at the head of the serving line.

If you want to eat somewhere else there are other places within 5 -7 blocks walking distance from Clarks Inn (Josie's, Hurricane Junction). We also understand that Clark's Inn restaurant has reopened under new ownership, a Tex-Mex motif, so it certainly is easily accessible.

So, if you want to eat bar-b-que at 5:00pm before the boat parade please email ( [email protected] ) me this information:


 Boat Name
 Captain's Name
 Number of Passengers (total including captain)


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have 2 rooms next to each other at Clarks Inn. One is the bunk bed room that had 2 queens in it also. 1st PM's with your full name and numbers gets them. I will call them and have them put in your name. Thanks


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Hot Rod*

I just can't believe you are not going to join us this year. You are breaking my heart guy. The little kids need your boat down there.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Is there a PayPal account I can donate some money? Last year my brother and I put some things in the auction but since no auction this year I have not gave to this great cause.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*How About A Gift Card*

jdusek - if you want to buy a gift card from ToysRus or Walmart and get it to me I will buy toys with it and then give you the receipt. I live in west Houston but can meet you just about anywhere to pick up that card.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Pm sent Bill


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I can also accept paypal and provide a receipt..

wish you could make it..


Edit: not sure how that will work with the tax forms though..

a


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Joey,

who's going to pull me off a sand bar (when we go 4 wide with an oncoming barge), lol???



Hotrod said:


> I have 2 rooms next to each other at Clarks Inn. One is the bunk bed room that had 2 queens in it also. 1st PM's with your full name and numbers gets them. I will call them and have them put in your name. Thanks


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Captfry said:


> Joey,
> 
> How's going to pull me off a sand bar (when we go 4 wide with an oncoming barge), lol???


I'll bet Team Marsh can help you out.. They just re-powered with new motor's. Since they won't spend all their time suck starting those old Merc's, they'll have plenty of energy to help you out Jason...

a


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Dont plan on being there this year. But you know how things change. See ya in a couple of weeks! only happened once in 9 yrs!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Just follow Jerry, he knows where the sand bars are...



a


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> I just can't believe you are not going to join us this year. You are breaking my heart guy. The little kids need your boat down there.


Few things changed this year Jerry. Im sorry, but I will be back.

No one sent any PMs on the rooms, so Im just gonna call Clarks and cancel them.


----------



## boatman22 (Nov 19, 2011)

We (Tom Roper) are back in this year. Just hope we don't break down this time.....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

2 rooms avail now at Clarks


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Glad To Have You Back*



boatman22 said:


> We (Tom Roper) are back in this year. Just hope we don't break down this time.....


Tom,

Glad you're back in this year. We love to see those big "go fast" boats in our floatilla.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Attention Toy Run Captains - Here Are The Details*

OK guys and gals - the bad news is that 7 boats have dropped out of the Toy Run h:. The good news is that we still have 30 boats and over 136 crew / passengers going to POC - a new record ! :spineyes:

Attached is the Captain's Information Sheet which covers, in detail, every aspect of this year's Toy Run. Like last year we will have a poker run, and a catered barbque dinner. We also have the boat parade, and I'm told there will be a big surprise this year!! We also have a large number of Lake Conroe Powerboat Club boats joining us with those great, noisy, "go fast" boats, several of which are over 35' long and cruise at speeds us fishermen can only dream of (yes, they get to leave later and catch up to us for lunch). After the parade we've been invited to party at Josie's Mexican Restaurant & Cantina and have the Ross Brunner band performing live music for our listening pleasure. If you have any questions, or are still making up your mind about going, please give me a call at 713-416-1082. Looking forward to seeing you there in 2 weeks.

Captain Bill Bahr


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Attention Toy Run Captains - Here Are The Details*

OK guys and gals - the bad news is that 7 boats have dropped out of the Toy Run h:. The good news is that we still have 30 boats and over 136 crew / passengers going to POC - a new record ! :spineyes:

Attached is the Captain's Information Sheet which covers, in detail, every aspect of this year's Toy Run. Like last year we will have a poker run, and a catered barbque dinner. We also have the boat parade, and I'm told there will be a big surprise this year!! We also have a large number of Lake Conroe Powerboat Club boats joining us with those great, noisy, "go fast" boats, several of which are over 35' long and cruise at speeds us fishermen can only dream of (yes, they get to leave later and catch up to us for lunch). After the parade we've been invited to party at Josie's Mexican Restaurant & Cantina and have the Ross Brunner band performing live music for our listening pleasure. If you have any questions, or are still making up your mind about going, please give me a call at 713-416-1082. Looking forward to seeing you there in 2 weeks.

Captain Bill Bahr


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*BTT*

Sorry for the shameless BTT. Mods, please move this to our sticky if you feel the need. Thanks.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Get intothe Spirit!!!*

Wendy and I, along with my daughters Brooke and Allison went on our first shopping trip for the 2011 Toy Run. The girls really enjoy helping pick out the toys and helping out those less fortunate. Tonight we will finish it up with bikes and electronics for older kids. See all Soon, and Happy Shopping!!!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW! Setting the standard....... The competition begins...........



Captfry said:


> Wendy and I, along with my daughters Brooke and Allison went on our first shopping trip for the 2011 Toy Run. The girls really enjoy helping pick out the toys and helping out those less fortunate. Tonight we will finish it up with bikes and electronics for older kids. See all Soon, and Happy Shopping!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

We are forunate to receive several donations from our returning sponsers of 8 or 9yrs of making the trip. Not a competition , but an event worth doing your best for. 

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Walgreens 

3 toys for 13.98
9.99 toy buy one get one free (today -Sat)
19.99 toys 40% off (11.99) (today -Sat)

Our Walgreens also gave us 15% employee discount off total price, after showing them the flyer. Ask all store managers to match 10% of total spent and show them the flyer. Been going there for years!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Thank You Jason and Wendy*

Like many others, Jason and Wendy have always supported the Toy Run 150% and are a reminder to us of why we've been so successful and had a great time each year.

If you're not quite in the holiday mood yet, this little video from the 2009 Toy Run should get your engines going. Enjoy Toy Run Slide Show


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

We had an extra room and canceled it at Clarks this afternoon. If anyone needs a room at Clarks they should have one available now.
Got the boat cleaned out and ready to be stuffed with toys!!!


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Weather*

Any early returns on the weather forcast yet from the local mets? Showing 70's on NOAA website but windy. A north wind across Matty bay can be nasty! LOL


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 11, 2009)

Lights were put on the boat last week during Thanksgiving Holidays. Toys are bagged up and waiting on the bed in the extra room to be put on the boat Saturday. Last weather report I read was this morning giving a 30% chance of showers for both days.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Always dress for the weather, and bring extra! We have made this trip wearing shorts and flip flops, insulated foul weather gear (28 degrees with snow and ice), and never leave without Rain gear. We have crossed Matty with N (EW) winds up to 25-30mph. No one will be left behind, just tuck in behind a bigger boat if needed. 

Santa always delivers, no matter what the weather may be. Lucky for us we have a dolphin with a Red Nose!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Captfry said:


> Always dress for the weather, and bring extra! We have made this trip wearing shorts and flip flops, insulated foul weather gear (28 degrees with snow and ice), and never leave without Rain gear. We have crossed Matty with N (EW) winds up to 25-30mph. No one will be left behind, just tuck in behind a bigger boat if needed.
> 
> Santa always delivers, no matter what the weather may be. Lucky for us we have a dolphin with a Red Nose!


As I'm usually the capt. that brings up the rear, I'll keep an eye out. I believe it was the 2nd or 3rd year we had to share ice scrapers to clear the wind shields of the glass shielded boats..(not to worry though, the salt water spray will clear the frost from the window.... usually)
It's all fun, bring some rum if you think you will get cold.. (I bring a crew with coffee makers and hot totties makins for the ladies in the cabin, what they don't spill, they sip..)


get ready Catps, its almost time...
I'm looking forward to another legendary expedition...

Andrew


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

The "Don't Panic!" crew is ready and chomping at the bits to get going. Still getting donations and toys today and tomorrow. Weather doesn't matter as like the others, we will have spare clothes and foul weather gear. A little "anti-freeze" goes a long way on a trip like this. Looking forward to meeting everyone and sharing some stories!

Hey BB, I have 3 bags of tie wraps this year. We shouldn't run out!

BigWill


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Let The Countdown Begin*

In less than 72 hours we will be shoving off and heading west to POC for the 9th Annual Toy Run. At this time we have 33 boats signed up with over 140 passengers and crew! :cheers:

I've already posted and emailed a detailed Captain's Information Sheet, but it's attached again in case you didn't see it the first time. Here are a few last minute reminders:


smaller boats (<30') should have no problems launching at Bridge Bait & Tackle's concrete ramp. If you have a larger boat you have the option of launching at Surfside Marina, just across the channel from BBT. Surfside has a large forklift and can handle boats up to 40' long. They have 24hr security for truck/trailer overnight parking. Surfside will launch and retrieve your boat for $75 (1/2 their normal fee) and will be open both Saturday and Sunday. Call Sherry Harmon at 979-824-2661 and she will make sure you are taken care of if you need a launch / retrieval at Surfside
have your boat launched and in the water in time to head west at 9am sharp (LCPC , TOPPS and other really fast boats can leave at 10am and catch up)
tune your VHF radio to channel 68 so we can stay in touch if someone needs assistance
we're a patriotic group - so we encourage you to fly both American and Texas flags on your boats
if you get separated from the group you will have a chance to rejoin at our first stop, Matagorda Harbor. We will pull into Matagorda Harbor and tie up at approximately 11am for lunch, gas, and our first draw of 3 poker cards. Poker hands cost $20 per hand. Please have cash ready. If you eat lunch at the Waterfront Restaurant please be finished and ready to go at approximately 12:45pm. We want all boats to leave Matagorda Harbor and head west for Matagorda Bay / POC no later than 1:00pm. If the bay is rough and / or you don't know your way across just plan on following one of the bigger boats
After crossing Matagorda Bay, we will form up a line and make our grand entrance into POC between 2:30- 2:45pm. We will be following our lead boat *"At Last"*, a Century 3200, captained by Scott Markowitz (aka Gas Can). Scott will be flying a Toy Run flag with a large teddy bear, so look for and follow Scott as we make our entrance. Scott will also lead us into and be first to dock at Clarks. Clarks marina has limited turning space so those with big boats or those wanting more room to maneuver should dock on the bulkhead at Caracol, just east of Clarks (see map below)
as soon as we dock at Clarks or Caracol the first order of business is to offload all toys. Local POC volunteers will be ready to help
as soon as toys are offloaded we will have the final poker draw, at Clarks, for the last 2 cards. One extra card, per hand, can be drawn at that time for $5 each.
at this point parade participants have about 2 hours to decorate their boats
BBQ dinner will be served picnic style at 5:00pm at Clarks. Cash or checks, $8/ per plate, will be collected at the head of the food line
a parade safety meeting will take place at 5:30pm on the docks at Clarks. If you have not already signed up for the parade, you must do so at this point. The parade starts at 6:30pm about 3 miles west of Clarks and makes its way back to Clarks for the judges' review. You'll need to get your boat into the parade line in proper order, so be ready to head to the parade start point no later than 6:15pm
after the parade the poker run winners will be announced and prizes awarded. 1/2 the pot goes to the POC Community Center Fund for more toys. 1/4 of the pot goes to the high hand, 1/4 of the pot goes to the low hand, and there will also be non-cash prizes for the 2nd and 3rd highest hands.
the after-party will be held at Josie's Mexican Restaurant & Cantina
If you have any questions please feel free to call or pm me. My cell is 713-416-1082. See you Saturday.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Captain's Info Sheet*

The Captain's Info Sheet is attached. For first time Toy Runners I've also posted some aerial photos of our trip route. Call or pm me if you have any questions.

Bill


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*More Photos*

The rest of the trip


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*underwater hazard*

just a reminder, lol


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

You would think I would be remembered for the Toy Run but, NOOOOOO! It will be for the stupid sandbar I ran into.

Thanks Jason, I needed that.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> You would think I would be remembered for the Toy Run but, NOOOOOO! It will be for the stupid sandbar I ran into.
> 
> Thanks Jason, I needed that.


Jerry, I added to my 'toy run list' my waders and wetsuit.. I won't like it, but I'll do it if necessary..

I'd like to take this opportunity to remind everyone of the earlier reminder to keep your radios on. We use 68, but if you know your equipment monitor 16 as well. When crossing Matty Bay, keep the stereo down to a level you can hear the VHF. Last year I had to 'intercept' a large boat that was heading right for the shallows, several times, to get their attention.

Unless something has changed that I'm not aware of, the northern (new) channel across W Matty Bay is the route we should be taking right? I'm unaware if it's on the new Garmin/other chart plotters. Last year it was well marked.

If anyone doesn't have a VHF, please beg, borrow or steal one for the trip, otherwise stay close to the other boats or the trip across the bay.

I have a couple of spares, hit me up if you need one..

Andrew


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

I always have my waders, no need to get wet when its cold. Call me on the radio if needed.

I was trying to get to Jerry last year, trying to call in the skinny bay boat that ran with us. But it was to late Jerry was already in the water, sorry for the cold ride home.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I grew up where if you're the one on the bar you're the one in the water. However, as I grow older, I may just take someone up on the offer.

Thanks guys.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Jerry, we need one of those James Bond shotgun grappling hooks. We could have solved that problem in style...

A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjimtx (Nov 5, 2011)

this is my first toy run and i cant wait going to be fun se yall there anny big boats going to lanuch at bbt or is the park in freeport better jim


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*size of boat*

how big is your boat?



bigjimtx said:


> this is my first toy run and i cant wait going to be fun se yall there anny big boats going to lanuch at bbt or is the park in freeport better jim


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

bigjimtx said:


> this is my first toy run and i cant wait going to be fun se yall there anny big boats going to lanuch at bbt or is the park in freeport better jim


This is my first one too and I also will be at BBT. I will be in a 25' Shoalwater.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

BBT ramp will handle you boat just fine. Durning the Summer tons of 31 Contenders, a few 34 Fountains and 33 HS launch there all the time.

Or you can go over the bridge to Surfside Marina and let them splash your boat with a forklift. I think in a previous post by Bill they are doing it for half price $75.00.

Sat.
Low 5:19 AM 0.5 
High 10:53 AM 1.1

Sun.
Low 5:44 AM 0.3 
High 12:34 PM 1.4



williamcr said:


> This is my first one too and I also will be at BBT. I will be in a 25' Shoalwater.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Captfry said:


> BBT ramp will handle you boat just fine. Durning the Summer tons of 31 Contenders, a few 34 Fountains and 33 HS launch there all the time.
> 
> Or you can go over the bridge to Surfside Marina and let them splash your boat with a forklift. I think in a previous post by Bill they are doing it for half price $75.00.
> 
> ...


I fill good about putting inat BBT. 
I am just glad there will be someone else there that this is there first time for the run.


----------



## bigjimtx (Nov 5, 2011)

Captfry said:


> how big is your boat?


Its 36 avance i talk to bbt today said it should not be no trouble if the wind dont blow all the water out if so i will go to surfside going to be fun jim


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

bigjimtx said:


> Its 36 avance i talk to bbt today said it should not be no trouble if the wind dont blow all the water out if so i will go to surfside going to be fun jim


Jim you could always go launch with the lcpc at the freeport muni ramp. They are planning on being in the water at 930 then heading back to bbt to park and leave bbt at 10. I will be running with them but will launch at bbt, 25 outlaw, the info of where they are launching is over on oso. It's also my first year, can't wait!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

We are ready!
I hope?


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Looking toward to the run it will be my first time as well will be running with t- rav and the (go fast boats) look toward to meeting all of yall.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Jerry - I remembered we were going to trade each other team shirts..... did you remember?

I wear a medium but a XL feels really really good.  I got a XXL for you.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Not to worry. I have a XXXXL for you. I would have got one larger but they had to order those from Omar the Tent Maker and the cost was just too high.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Well folks, tomorrow we shove off for the 9th time delivering toys to boys and girls through the Angel Tree at Port O'Connor. Last year the toys we delivered went to kids in 7 counties in the region. The additional money we raised from the poker run and donations went to buy warm clothes, shoes, batteries for the toys, gift wrapping and other supplies. There is never a final count of how many kids are helped and we never see any of the children or families we assist but you can rest assured it is a substantial number.

The Toy Run has come a long way since our first baby flotilla. Each year it has grown in number of boats, amount of gifts and fun we have had. Once you have participated you will want to go every year. Rain or shine it is just a wonderful event.

I want to take this opportunity to thank each and every person attending. Your selfless generosity is just beyond imagination. It is said that what goes around comes around. If so, then a lot of 2Coolers have a lot great fortune headed their way.

I also wish to thank the elves that have done so much to make this happen. Captain Bill Bahr does an outstanding job of logistics and without him my job would be so much more difficult. Please give him a slap on the back when you see him. He truly deserves it. Others too numerous to mention have also helped us gather toys, coordinate the power boat group, solicit donations, arrange transportation in POC and do the many other things that must be done. JOB WELL DONE!!!!

I look forward to seeing all of you tomorrow. Thank you and may God bless you all for the wonderful thing you are doing for those in such great need.

Jerry & Neveen Karnes


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Well folks, tomorrow we shove off for the 9th time delivering toys to boys and girls through the Angel Tree at Port O'Connor. Last year the toys we delivered went to kids in 7 counties in the region. The additional money we raised from the poker run and donations went to buy warm clothes, shoes, batteries for the toys, gift wrapping and other supplies. There is never a final count of how many kids are helped and we never see any of the children or families we assist but you can rest assured it is a substantial number.
> 
> The Toy Run has come a long way since our first baby flotilla. Each year it has grown in number of boats, amount of gifts and fun we have had. Once you have participated you will want to go every year. Rain or shine it is just a wonderful event.
> 
> ...


And don't forget the plug....

a


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 11, 2009)

OK-I never received a pm on my extra slip that I have at Clarks (2 rooms, one boat) I plan on using the slip in front of room 11 (I have rooms 11 & 12). So if someone wants to use the extra slip, have at it. I only ask that you go on 2 cool and stat you wish to use it so everyone will not wait till they get to POC thinking it will still be open.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm not staying at clarks, along with several other people, in the past there has been enough open slips for us to drop off toys and such..

a


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

And charge your batteries. Those christmas lights can drain a battery!!!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I will be staying at pirates cove.
So once I drop off my toys I will move on out. 
I was thinking that maybe the boats that will not be staying at Clark's should drop off first so we do not block the slips that folks will be staying in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Captfry said:


> And charge your batteries. Those christmas lights can drain a battery!!!


Have my onboard charger juicing up my 3 deep cycle trolling motor batteries tonight!


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Team marsh has 2 rooms and we will only be using one slip


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok boys and girls it's almost time to rock and roll, can't wait. Looks like it mighy be warm enough, I hope, but it might be a little wet, so don't forget the rain gear. LET'S GO HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I just wanted to wish everyone a safe and fun trip. My hat is off to every single one of you taking part in this.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Mont, none of this would ever have started, much less be in the 9th year, without your support. You are a gentleman and true friend to all the kids we serve. God bless you and thank you for your continuing assistance.

Jerry


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

if someone has a slip open for dinner time, let me know, I'd rather take the boat than walk from the condo... I don't want to usurp a slip for the whole evening if someone needs it for the night...

txt, email, or here
preferably text if it's 5pm tomorrow.
lordbaterATgmail.com
713 256 72 eight nine

a


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

See all of you in the morning! Got a fairly large bag of toys to chunk in someone's boat if y'all don't mind delivering it for me.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure myself or someone like me can help.


----------



## samj (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds like with the good turn out of boats.... we will consider off loading at Caracol's. Looks like a good option to expedite the delivery of the very important merchandise! Sam J. "Tripple J"


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

samj said:


> Sounds like with the good turn out of boats.... we will consider off loading at Caracol's. Looks like a good option to expedite the delivery of the very important merchandise! Sam J. "Tripple J"


Good, cuz my boats not THAT fast..... 

a


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't swear to it, but I would think there would be room. Myself with at least a couple others have two rooms with a slip each and only one boat.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

TRIPP'N said:


> Can't swear to it, but I would think there would be room. Myself with at least a couple others have two rooms with a slip each and only one boat.


That's usually how it works out..

thanks..

a


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

You guys have a safe trip, looks like it might be sporty. We will be watching the parade from weathersby marina just down from Froggies again this year. Little one loved what you had last year and wasn't gonna miss it this year.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Thanks Navi*

We'll do our best to throw some candy or beads his / her way.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

It's time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Just got home from work gonna need some coffee and a five hour maybe a beer gonna pull a all nighter. Oh well gonna be fun .


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

About to leave tiki by boat in 20 min to meet up with everyone!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

See everyone there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Toy Run*

Ya'll have fun,be safe. Wish I could go again but I don't think my ribs could take it.
Terry&Crew


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Slackers, I'm in the water.
A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rinker246 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

A special thanks to the go fast boat Cat Four and his buddies for blowing past us and a barge at 40+ while we were working on an engine. Thanks fellas !! A for real thanks to Team Maesh.


----------



## BigAl (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah, that move by Cat 4 and crew is just another fine example of why most boaters 
have an attitude toward "go-fast" boats. 

No class. No common sense. No common decency. 

It doesn't take much to back down on the throttle, idle up, ask if everything is OK, and 
then cruise on if your help is not needed.

Good thing that all it takes is a check to get a fast boat. 

Thank you Team Marsh for doing the right thing.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I think next year I may skip the lighted boat parade and stay at my own cabin. 
There was a good party going on where I stayed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I hope everyone had a wonderful time and I think we are all ready to see the pictures









*Yall Dunn GoouD*
​


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Another great Toy Run for the books!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My lil one enjoyed it, thanks for the effort you guys put forth!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

A good time had by most. On the way home now. 
Team M n interested parties. Did Yall announce on the radio that you had problems or were assisting distressed parties?

We don't need any infighting, maybe better communications n education..

A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Hope everyone made it home ok. Me and my crew had a blast as usual, thanks to everyone, can't wait 'til next year....
How did the poker thing turn out, did I win that 37' Donzi?

a


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

My crew made it back and we had a great time. 
Looking forward to next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjimtx (Nov 5, 2011)

that was a blast i had a good time cant weight till next time from all the Zero G crew we all thourghly enjoy it


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Had a great time and it was more fun than ever this year. We even won an award in the parade which was a total shock to our team. 

Great seeing old friends and meeting new ones!

Big kudos to Bill, Jerry and everyone else who works so hard to make the Toy Run possible.

The DON'T PANIC! will be back next year!

Let's see some pics!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*We're Back*

The Bahr family pulled into our marina around 11am after a wet but otherwise uneventful trip back from the Toy Run. Lots of fun, lots of stories to tell, lots of great photos and videos to come, but most importantly we had 30 boats full of toys for the kids along the central Texas coast - a new Toy Run record. I will have post up a full update with all the details once I've recovered from the trip. Thanks again to all who participated and worked hard to make the 9th annual Toy Run a great success.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

How did that flats boat do in the choppy bay? And how was it crossing the bay?


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Crossing Matty*

Crossing Matagorda Bay on Saturday was a little choppy, but not bad. I led a group of "go fast" boats across doing 40 mph and we made it with no problems. The flats boats crossed at a slightly slower speed and got a tad moist . . . but still made it with no major problems other than wet Santa suits.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

It was truly a spectacle this year. The amount of toys donated exceeded the capacity of the two large trailers the POC folks had on hand. They had to make two trips and then come back a third time with a truck to get the last of the donations. Even a truly conservative figure will be in the range of $70,000.00 in new toys for the boys and girls in the counties we cover. I am amazed and overwhelmed at the care and generosity shown.

The Toy Run is not quite over though. All captains will have their names entered in a drawing for two beautiful custom hand-made rods donated by Don Savage of Savage Rods. We will do the drawing as soon as Bill and I have a chance to relax a bit and get all the names together.

Once again, my hat is off to Bill and Marci Bahr for all the hard work helping to put the Toy Run together and make it run so smoothly. They are true heroes to the kids.


----------



## boatman22 (Nov 19, 2011)

We had a great time and it was a true pleasure to meet alot of very fine and caring people. This is what makes boating even more fun when you can help kids while doing what we all enjoy. Merry Christmas to all and hope to see you on the water....

Tom Roper
40 Something


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to all for making the 2011 Toy Run. Here a few pics of the trip down. enjoy! We are alreday looking forward to 2012!

Merry Christmas to All,

Jason and Wendy

https://picasaweb.google.com/113612657103477576754/2011ToyRun


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

saw the boats come in looked like a sucess handshakes to all who participated


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Great Pics Jason! Not sure of their 2cool handles, but the Santas in the flats boat were awesome!


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Choppy Bay !*

A buddy of mine got a picture of unfortunate carnage at the expense of Matagorday Bay. A smaller flats boat in front of us lost a bicycle into the bay. We tried to get it but of course it sunk like a metal bicycle  Had a wonderful toy run. THis was our first and sure wont be the last!! Well planned event and Kuduos to all that was involved!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Toy Run Pics*

Here are a few pics https://picasaweb.google.com/112878893597095146423/2011ToyRunSurfsideToPOC##


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Terry, I see you peeking. hope you feel better soon and see yall next year!


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*ME*

Sure have been Jason,sure wish we could have gone.I probably would have been back in the hospital if I had gone.Glad ya'll had a good time. Did Jerry get stuck this year? Ya
ll have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS.
Terry & Crew


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

No it was not Jerry, one did get shallow but managed to get off on his own.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics. Yall dun good as Hog would say it. Hate I missed it. Great job to all involved


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

hotrod is that you? the xmm whore?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Good job guys. So Jerry kept his tub off the sand this year huh? That's good. Hope I can make it next year. We were very busy Saturday and I thought about y'all while workin and then killin does. Good Lord willin we will be back next year.


----------



## T-RAV (Feb 8, 2011)

Had a great time at a great event! Can't wait for next year!
http://2011toyrun.shutterfly.com/pictures/8


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

T-RAV said:


> Had a great time at a great event! Can't wait for next year!
> http://2011toyrun.shutterfly.com/pictures/8


The bad thing is I don't remember a lot of the after party great time all in all see ya next year.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*JERRY DID NOT GET STUCK ON A SANDBAR THIS YEAR.......!*

My new Garmin showed me the northern route or I probably would have.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I think maybe next year the smaller boats may want to start out front. 
Once we made madagorda and we got up front even the bay was not that bad on our on. But those wakes coming back off the bulk heads were tough on my Shoalwater 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

You take the lead next year, Jerry will give you the Flag!!!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I am not saying I need the flag. I am just saying once we got up front it was smooth sailing. 
I had no problem waiting at the little jetties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

As always a great trip. Many thanks and hats off to Bill and Jerry for seting all of this up. I'm sure there are others to thank also. This was a truly great rip and got to meet new 2coolers and the power boat folks. I look forward to being in more boat parades and delivering more toys. Don't Panic! even got take home a plaque this year! Here is a link to quite a few of the photos I took this year.

https://picasaweb.google.com/107611...&authkey=Gv1sRgCNSb7avGl62aKA&feat=directlink

We're already trying to figure what we are going to do for the next Toy Run!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

cominahead said:


> hotrod is that you? the xmm whore?


Lol, yes sir!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

yall.... we, rock..
good job guys..



Andrew


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

BigWill said:


> As always a great trip. Many thanks and hats off to Bill and Jerry for seting all of this up. I'm sure there are others to thank also. This was a truly great rip and got to meet new 2coolers and the power boat folks. I look forward to being in more boat parades and delivering more toys. Don't Panic! even got take home a plaque this year! Here is a link to quite a few of the photos I took this year.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107611...&authkey=Gv1sRgCNSb7avGl62aKA&feat=directlink
> 
> We're already trying to figure what we are going to do for the next Toy Run!


Will, Scott and Crew - outstanding photos, particularly #66 showing that even Santas must take a bio break!! And of course #147 showing just why you guys won an award. Never seen Santa do those kinds of moves. Outstanding guys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Toy Run - Final Recap*

The 9th Annual Toy Run is now "in the books", and all I can say is . . . Wow, what a turn out! So first up, here are the final numbers.

We had 30 boats and over 140 participants. That was a 30% increase over last year. Jerry Karnes estimated that we delivered over $70,000 dollars worth of toys to kids who would otherwise not have had a very memorable Christmas. That, in and of itself in this economy, is amazing.

The poker run winners, all four of them, donated money back to the Toy Run. That added another $1,505 to the Toy Run kids. In addition to that, I was given cash from an anonymous donor and three checks made out to the Toy Run totaling $1450. Unbelievable!

We simply could not do this without our wonderful fishing and boating community's generous assistance. Our thanks goes out to all those returning Toy Run participants as well as those first timers who solicited toy donations and spent their time and money to deliver the toys, rain (which we got plenty of on Sunday) or shine. We had twenty-one 2coolers, both old and new, and nine "go-fast" boats from both the LCPC and TOPPS organizations. We had boaters who drove all the way from Lake Conroe as well as Louisiana to launch their boats. We had people who didn't travel to POC on boats but drove cars down instead, just to be part of this event.

Our thanks can't stop there. We had many who volunteered their time, their toys, their money or all three. Many 2coolers and others who could not take the trip down to POC showed up at Bridge Bait and Tackle with bags of toys and words of encouragement. Daniel (Surfside Marina) helped launch boats and even diagnosed and fixed some mechanical problems at the launch ramp. Some of our super-stars / hard party people (Team Marsh & Lordbater) stopped and rendered aid to boaters experiencing mechanical difficulties. The folks at the Waterfront restaurant in Matagorda Harbor took in 140 folks for lunch and got them out in record time. The folks at Caracol donated $500 to the Toy Run and their manager, James Eastep, gave our big boat owners first class service as they pulled into Caracol's marina.

I have been blessed to have been part of this event for 6 years. Next year, the 2012 Toy Run will mark a decade of selfless service given to the kids in need along the Texas Gulf Coast. I look forward to seeing both returning and new "Toy Runners" join us in what I hope will be the most memorable of all the Toy Runs. My final thanks goes to Jerry Karnes for inspiring us to help those less fortunate. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## DeltaMarsh (Jan 20, 2008)

All I can say is Wow!!! Had a great time and I know that alot of kids will be very happy this Christmas. We had alot of fun on "Don't Panic" I didn't know that Santa had all those moves in his closet! Like Texas Hookers, the after party was fun and don't remember posing for that picture but it worked. See ya'll next year. Looking for bigger and better things the next go round.


----------

